# 2011 Felt F3 Equipment Spec questions



## Don4

Seriously looking at the new 2011 F3, but need a little help understanding the equipment specs on the bike. I think I've been able to determine some of the specs based on discussions here, and from looking at pictures of it. The guy at my LBS is still boning up on his 2011 product knowledge, and didn't have the answers when I talked with him this evening. So far, here is what (I think!) I know:

FD: SRAM Red
RD: SRAM Red
Crank: SRAM Red 53/39
Cassette: _Looks like SRAM PG-1070 and if I counted right, 11-25_
Brifters: SRAM Red
Brakes: _SRAM something. They are black. That much is clear, but cannot identify which level. Rival? Force? Red (door) painted Black?_
Chain: _No clue!_
Wheels: SRAM S30 AL Race
Tires: Vittoria DIAMANTE Pro Light _likely 700x23_
Handlebars: _No clue!_
Stem: _No clue, but kinda looks alloy_
Seatpost: _No clue!_
Saddle: _No clue!_

Can anybody give me a clue? :idea: 

Thanks,
-- Don4


----------



## Dray3573

There is an F3 at my LBS. That bike is absolutely gorgeous. If I remember correctly the stem, handlebar, seat, and seat post are all Felt branded. The post and handlebar I believe are carbon, post for sure. Not sure on the brakes, all the other components are Sram Red, but I didn't think Sram Red brakes came in black, only Rival. If I could afford the F3 then it would be mine. Since it's not, the F5, which is $3K cheaper and also a lovely specimen of molded carbon, will hopefully be mine soon, and will takes it rightful place in the "Casa de Felt".

2010 Felt B12 with Sram Force
2007 Felt RXC-1
Soon: 2011 Felt F3  , whoops, I mean F5 "freudian slip"


----------



## Don4

Dray3573 said:


> There is an F3 at my LBS. That bike is absolutely gorgeous. If I remember correctly the stem, handlebar, seat, and seat post are all Felt branded. The post and handlebar I believe are carbon, post for sure. Not sure on the brakes, all the other components are Sram Red, but I didn't think Sram Red brakes came in black, only Rival. If I could afford the F3 then it would be mine. Since it's not, the F5, which is $3K cheaper and also a lovely specimen of molded carbon, will hopefully be mine soon, and will takes it rightful place in the "Casa de Felt".
> 
> 2010 Felt B12 with Sram Force
> 2007 Felt RXC-1
> Soon: 2011 Felt F3  , whoops, I mean F5 "freudian slip"


Thanks for the field report! That definitely helps.
Superdave (on the Felt F5 thread) indicated that the F5 and the F3 share the same frame, so with the F5, you are getting the heart and soul of the F3 all while saving an incredible amount of money. I stopped by my LBS last night and they had an F5, sold of course, and it was just beautiful.
Enjoy your ride,
-- Don4


----------



## Superdave3T

Don4 said:


> Thanks for the field report! That definitely helps.
> Superdave (on the Felt F5 thread) indicated that the F5 and the F3 share the same frame, so with the F5, you are getting the heart and soul of the F3 all while saving an incredible amount of money. I stopped by my LBS last night and they had an F5, sold of course, and it was just beautiful.
> Enjoy your ride,
> -- Don4



Here are the spex out of our catalog copy:

MODEL NAME	F3
FINISH	Satin Clear & DuPont White
SIZES	700c x 48, 51, 54, 56, 58, 61cm
WEIGHT (56cm)	14.85lbs/6.75kg
FRAME	Felt Road UHC Performance MMC Carbon Fiber Frame w/ 3KP Weave, InsideOut Internal Molding Process, BB30 Shell, External Cable Routing, Carbon Fiber dropouts & Forged replaceable derailleur hanger, 907g
FORK	Felt UHC Ultimate + Nano 100% Carbon Fiber Monocoque Fork w/ 3KP Weave; TaperControl Carbon 1.125" - 1.5" Steerer tube, Crown, Blades, and Dropouts, Integrated Aluminum Crown Race, 331g
HEADSET	FSA NO.42 1.125" - 1.5" Integrated, w/ Aluminum 15mm Conical Spacer, 2 X 10mm Aluminum Headset Spacer, 1 x 5mm Aluminum Headset Spacer, Felt Carbon Fiber Top Cap & 7075 Anodized Aluminum Bolt
STEM	Felt SL 6061 Aluminum 3D Forged +/-7° Rise, Ø31.8mm Bar Clamp, custom Cr-Mo bolts, 128g, 48cm=80mm, 51cm=90mm, 54cm=100mm, 56cm=100mm, 58cm=110mm, 61cm=120mm.
HANDLEBAR	Felt VS UHC Advanced MMC Carbon Fiber Bar w/ 3KP Weave w/ Felt Variable Shape Ergonomic Drop, 198g, Ø31.8mm, 48cm=380mm, 51cm=400mm, 54cm=420mm, 56cm-61cm=440mm
GRIPS	Felt Gel Ribbon Cork Tape w/ Felt 3D Logo
BAR ENDS/CAPS	Bubble-Tech "F" Icon End Plugs
SHIFTERS	SRAM Red Double Tap, 20 speed
FRONT DERAILLEUR	SRAM Red braze-on, double
REAR DERAILLEUR	SRAM RED
CRANKSET	SRAM RED BB30, UD Carbon Crank Arms, w/ AL7075 T6 Aluminum Chainrings, Aluminum Chainring Bolts, 130mm BCD, 630grams (including BB) 53/39T; 48cm=165mm, 51cm=170mm, 54cm-56cm=172.5mm, 58cm-61cm=175mm
CHAINWHEEL	53t/39t
CHAINGUIDE	n/a
BOTTOM BRACKET	SRAM RED BB30 Team BlackBox Ceramic Bearings
PEDALS	n/a
CHAIN	SRAM 10 speed w/ PowerLock
FREEWHEEL / CASSETTE	SRAM Cassette, 11-26T
BRAKE LEVERS	SRAM RED
BRAKES	SRAM Dual Pivot w/ Cartridge Brake Shoes
CABLES	SRAM RED by GORE Brake & Derailleur
SADDLE:	Felt SL Road Saddle w/ Carbon Fiber Injection Molded Base, Superlight Multi-Density Foam, Embossed Cover & Hollow Cr-Mo rails
SEAT POST	Felt UHC Performance Carbon Fiber Design, Forged Aluminum Head, Twin Side Clamp Bolts, Ø27.2mm, 300mm
SEAT POST CLAMP	Ø30.6 6061-AL Forged Aluminum, Cr-Mo 5mm x 0.8mm Bolt, Stainless Steel Nut-Bar. 31 Grams
RIMS / WHEELSET	SRAM S30 AL Race 30mm deep Hybrid Toroidal® Aluminum, 18H Front, 20H Rear
FRONT HUB	SRAM S30 AL Race Premium 18H Front hub w/ Low Friction Japanese Bearings and Light weight quick release
REAR HUB	SRAM S30 AL Race Premium 20H Rear hub SRAM 10 speed compatible freehub body w/ Low Friction Japanese Bearings and Light weight quick release
SPOKES	Sapim CX-Ray spokes, Laced radial Front; Laced 2x non-drive, radial drive Rear; Aluminum Internal Spoke Nipples
TIRES	Vittoria Diamante Pro-Light, 700c x 23c

The brake are a "non-series" version from SRAM, they use elements of the other groups and have the same excellent pads (swissstop) as the RED calipers w/o the titanium bits.


----------



## Don4

Wow! Thank you, Superdave! Everything I could hope for, and more!

You are the best. Thank you for the excellent customer service!

Regards,
-- Don4

"Felt Bicycles -- World Class Engineering, Excellent Value, a Great Ride, AND Superdave!"


----------



## Superdave3T

Don4 said:


> Wow! Thank you, Superdave! Everything I could hope for, and more!
> 
> You are the best. Thank you for the excellent customer service!
> 
> Regards,
> -- Don4
> 
> "Felt Bicycles -- World Class Engineering, Excellent Value, a Great Ride, AND Superdave!"



One thing to add. The F3 and F5 share the same frame, but not the same fork. The F3 fork is made from the same mold and material lay up as the F1 with the exception of the 4kp cosmetic weave instead of the more expensive 1k.

The F5 fork uses the UHC Advanced Carbon, it is about 50-60g heavier, although just as stiff. The ride is not quite as damped, but that is likely isolated with proper tire and pressure selection.

Both bikes are on fire in terms of sales. The 2011 F3 complete bike is only a few grams heavier than the 2010 F1. It is an amazing machine. As one of our pro test riders commented "I could win the Tour de France on this stock bike"

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

Man, I wish my F5 would arrive. Looking forward to riding this fantastic bicycle! I hope you enjoy which ever model you get.

Dave,
Will there be an aftermarket Felt upgrade for the fork on F series for 2011?


----------



## Superdave3T

zach.scofield said:


> Man, I wish my F5 would arrive. Looking forward to riding this fantastic bicycle! I hope you enjoy which ever model you get.
> 
> Dave,
> Will there be an aftermarket Felt upgrade for the fork on F series for 2011?


There are no plans to offer an aftermarket fork alone today.


----------



## dcl10

The F3 is one great looking bike, I love the white. I went to check out an AR at a local dealer and he had an F3 in my size and I was tempted. The graphics and quality of the finish just seems more upscale on the 2011’s. Got to take it for a ride, very stiff, better than my F3, Z, and a touch stiffer than my old SuperSix. It does loose to the SuperSix in the comfort department though. Not as bad as my friends F1 Sprint mind you, but not quite the same of comfort and stiffness as the old F’s. For the price though I don’t think you can beat the stiffness/weight of this thing. The AR is still noticeably faster though, it does not feel quite as responsive or agile, but once up the speed you can cruise in the upper 20’s like nothing, whereas the F feels like its pulling you back, which is to be expected as its not really aero at all.


----------

